# Wild Boar Radiator Relocator



## polaris800 (Jun 23, 2010)

Has anyone used one of the wild boar radiator relocator kits. i just ordered one and was wondering what others thought about it.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I think a few here have them on their kawi's.


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

Bruteforce504 has one. It is nice he had to bend on of the peices to make it fit right but all in all it is a nice kit. i know that my buddy's race team uses them alot as they are a sponsor for the team. they have good products.


----------

